# Compilateur Pascal ?



## Aurélien-A (15 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,


Je suis étudiant en année spéciale informatique à l'IUT d'Amiens et je cherche un compilateur Pascal utilisable en ligne de commande. J'ai installé FreePascal mais je ne trouve pas les fichiers correspondant sur mon disque dur. (/usr/bin/fpc ???) et l'intégration à XCode n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.

On m'a déconseillé GNUPascal, mais j'aimerais avoir un avis.

L'usage est à fin uniquement pédagogique. L'IUT utilise TurboPascal sous Windows.

Je suis sous Tiger.

Merci.

Aurélien


----------



## gibet_b (18 Octobre 2005)

Si quelqu'un a une réponse, ca m'intéresse aussi. J'adore le pascal... Si seulement Borland pouvait porter ses logiciels après le passage sous INTEL, je pourrais retrouver Delphi, la seule et unique chose que je regrette de Windows&Linux.


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

Aur&#233 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je suis &#233;tudiant en ann&#233;e sp&#233;ciale informatique &#224; l'IUT d'Amiens et je cherche un compilateur Pascal utilisable en ligne de commande. J'ai install&#233; FreePascal mais je ne trouve pas les fichiers correspondant sur mon disque dur. (/usr/bin/fpc ???) et l'int&#233;gration &#224; XCode n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.
> ...



freepascal is a 32 bit pascal compiler
je ne sais pas qui t'as conseill&#233;
mais il ne doit pas avoir macosx il en est rest&#233; &#224; la yellowbox  mac

gnu/pascal diff for Tiger
--------------------------------------------------

diff -ur gp-0.60/gp.pas gp-0.60-patched/gp.pas
--- gp-0.60/gp.pas    Sun Jun  5 22:31:51 2005
+++ gp-0.60-patched/gp.pas    Tue Aug  9 20:05:15 2005
@@ -708,7 +708,7 @@
   if FileName <> '' then
     UnitNameMatch := (Dep.SrcBaseNameExt = FileName) or (Dep.SrcBaseName = FileName)
   else
-    UnitNameMatch := Dep.SrcBaseName = InterfaceName
+    UnitNameMatch := LoCaseStr( Dep.SrcBaseName ) = LoCaseStr( InterfaceName );
 end;

 function NewUsesElement (const InterfaceName, FileName: String; Next: PUnitList) = p: PUnitList;


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2005)

Il faudrait quand même que je me décide à installer Freepascal pour voir. Sinon, si c'est pour des buts pédagogiques, la dernière version de thinkpascal téléchargeable gratuitement doit toujours tourner sous classic. Il y a aussi, sous classic toujours le vieil environnement d'apple (classic aussi) : MPW qui doit toujours être téléchargeable gratuitement sur apple développeurs, à moins que le compilateur pascal qui n'avait pas évolué à la fin ne soit plus dispo. Il y a aussi CodeWarrior avec un vieux compilo pascal (pas mis à jour à la fin) mais ça c'était payant et bien qu'ils aient envisagé de le mettre en opensource depuis qu'ils ont arrêté le développement mac, ils n'ont pu le faire.

En tous cas, je te conseille d'aller voir sur PascalCentral ou tu trouveras, entre autres choses un tutoriel pour l'installation et l'utilisation de freepascal dans xcode. J'attends ton avis avant de m'y mettre !  

Et pour en savoir plus sur le développement opensource de pascal pour mac, il y a la liste macpascal


----------



## gibet_b (18 Octobre 2005)

Moi ce que j'aurai bien voulu faire, c'est développer des applis Cocoa/natives OS X en codant en pascal. Un peu comme du Delphi. Mais visiblement, en pascal, on ne peut créer que des applis "texte", je me trompe ? Peut-être puisque je n'ai pas encore tester les cocoa-objectiveC-xcode... Quelqu'un peu m'éclairer sur la technique la plus utilisé pour développer (coder et réaliser l'interface) sous OS X ? XCode permet-il de réaliser l'interface de l'appli à la souris ou faut-il coder chaque fenêtre ? Je suis un peu paumé.

Merci.


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aurai bien voulu faire, c'est développer des applis Cocoa/natives OS X en codant en pascal. Un peu comme du Delphi. Mais visiblement, en pascal, on ne peut créer que des applis "texte", je me trompe ? Peut-être puisque je n'ai pas encore tester les cocoa-objectiveC-xcode... Quelqu'un peu m'éclairer sur la technique la plus utilisé pour développer (coder et réaliser l'interface) sous OS X ? XCode permet-il de réaliser l'interface de l'appli à la souris ou faut-il coder chaque fenêtre ? Je suis un peu paumé.
> 
> Merci.




Xcode inclut Interface Builder qui te permet de définir graphiquement non seulement les fenêtres mais toute la logique d'interface. La partie interface se retrouve dans les fichiers "nib" (ou les éléments "nib" que tu vois dans le contenu d'une application cocoa).


----------



## gibet_b (19 Octobre 2005)

Mais la partie codage de l'application doit obligatoirement être en Objective-C ou en Java (quoique Apple ait décidé de ne plus supporter le Java dans XCode non ?). On ne peut pas créer une appli codée en Pascal ?


----------



## ntx (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
pour utiliser Cocoa, il vaut mieux utiliser de l'objective-c. Java est effectivement sur le point d'être abandonné et d'autres langages proposent des "interface" pour attaquer du Cocoa mais ce n'est pas du natif.
Pour l'utilisation, tu serais surpris de voir tout ce qu'on peut faire uniquement avec des clics dans IB. Pour cela, jette un coup d'oeil sur les sites dédiés (une petite recherche via Google) pour des exemples : un éditeur de texte sans un ligne de code, un navigateur web, ...


----------



## tatouille (25 Octobre 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aurai bien voulu faire, c'est développer des applis Cocoa/natives OS X en codant en pascal. Un peu comme du Delphi. Mais visiblement, en pascal, on ne peut créer que des applis "texte", je me trompe ? Peut-être puisque je n'ai pas encore tester les cocoa-objectiveC-xcode... Quelqu'un peu m'éclairer sur la technique la plus utilisé pour développer (coder et réaliser l'interface) sous OS X ? XCode permet-il de réaliser l'interface de l'appli à la souris ou faut-il coder chaque fenêtre ? Je suis un peu paumé.
> 
> Merci.


regardes dans 
**carbon  
**Apple Events


----------



## ipod62 (20 Avril 2007)

bonjour...moi c pareil dans le cadre de mes études j'ai besoin d'un compilateur pascal...mais bon j'ai installer gnupascal for mac intel , j'ai installé gnupascal interface c cool mais je sais pas comment faire , quoi lancer pour pouvoir accé au compilateur...on peu m'aider?...
merci


----------



## m.pringle (29 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,
J'ai également tout installé en principe, gpc, fpc etc. Mais le problème est que je suis un novice complet, et je comprends rien à ce que je fais. Naïvement, j'espérais télécharger un logiciel qui m'ouvrirait directement une page où je pourrait taper mon petit programme, cliquer sur "exécuter" et voir le résultat de mon programme. Mais là je comprends rien, entre compilateur, interface, et plein de termes tordus, je sais pas comment faire.
Pourtant, j'ai vu sur le site de freepascal des screenshots de Lazarus très clairs, exactement ce que je voudrais avoir, seulement j'y arrive pas, et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé.

Donc je voudrais savoir si vous auriez une méthode SIMPLE pour faire du pascal avec une jolie fenêtre bien claire.

Au fait, je précise, je possède un powerbook G4 de trois ou quatre ans d'age, avec OS 10.4.1.


Merci beuacoup pour vos réponses !


----------

